# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.48.12.1 d6999f5 (12/18/2018)



## victor

Just received it in Canada.


----------



## JWardell

48.12.1 is starting to flow out in just the last few minutes in TeslaFi.
Strangely none of these vehicles are reporting Model type with this version


----------



## victor




----------



## JWardell

Pole Position is here!! Woohoo!! 

_Rushes to buy a USB game controller on Amazon before they sell out..._


----------



## Jay Jay

Yesss! Some great additions. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Toadmanor

Here is a silly question: How do I tell which app version I am using and how do I upgrade to another version such as 3.8.0 I am using an iPhone.


----------



## AB3DC

JWardell said:


> Pole Position is here!! Woohoo!!
> 
> _Rushes to buy a USB game controller on Amazon before they sell out..._


I might try plugging in a USB Bluetooth dongle and pair a PS4 controller to play handsfree.
Ok, that might not work. Over thinking it.


----------



## privater

I never knew there is a steering wheel heater in Model 3, is that a typo from Model S/X ?


----------



## FF35

privater said:


> I never knew there is a steering wheel heater in Model 3, is that a typo from Model S/X ?


The release notes say "if available in your car...."


----------



## BLKPM3

@*privater "if available"*


----------



## LucyferSam

Toadmanor said:


> Here is a silly question: How do I tell which app version I am using and how do I upgrade to another version such as 3.8.0 I am using an iPhone.


At least in Andriod if you click on the gear within the app to go to settings it tells you your app version at the bottom of the screen. As for upgrading I assume there is an easy way to do check for and install updates in the Apple store.


----------



## h0mersimps0n

Got the update in MD. I miss my heated steering wheel I had in last vehicle. Would definitely pay to upgrade this if OEM solution ever released


----------



## Bigriver

LucyferSam said:


> At least in Andriod if you click on the gear within the app to go to settings it tells you your app version at the bottom of the screen. As for upgrading I assume there is an easy way to do check for and install updates in the Apple store.


Yes, the app is structured the same to find the version number for iPhone.


----------



## JWardell

Wow, this update is FLYING out of the gates, TeslaFi showing 50 now and it just started an hour ago!
I'll be resetting my computer when I get home parked next to some nice, warm wifi.


----------



## Sjohnson20

Pole Position plays great with the steering wheel and brake pedal. I think I'll be outside in the car later tonight lol

All the games are much better then my 42.3 version too.


----------



## LucyferSam

Toadmanor said:


> Here is a silly question: How do I tell which app version I am using and how do I upgrade to another version such as 3.8.0 I am using an iPhone.


It should be noted though that 3.8.0 does not appear to have been released yet. Updated my car, but the phone update to access the seat pre-heating does not exist on the play store.


----------



## JDM3

Does anyone know if this update/app update will allow to schedule your heating/cooling to come on? Would love to set the heat to come on 15 mins before I leave in the morning.


----------



## IM_1406

JWardell said:


> Wow, this update is FLYING out of the gates, TeslaFi showing 50 now and it just started an hour ago!
> I'll be resetting my computer when I get home parked next to some nice, warm wifi.


Hey JW.....just curious, have you noticed performing a reset enables a software update sooner than if not resetting?


----------



## iChris93

Sjohnson20 said:


> Pole Position plays great with the steering wheel and brake pedal. I think I'll be outside in the car later tonight lol
> 
> All the games are much better then my 42.3 version too.


Doesn't this turn the wheels too? Couldn't that cause flat spots on the tires?


----------



## Toadmanor

JDM3 said:


> Does anyone know if this update/app update will allow to schedule your heating/cooling to come on? Would love to set the heat to come on 15 mins before I leave in the morning.


If you use Teslafi you can program this in that tool.


----------



## JWardell

IM_1406 said:


> Hey JW.....just curious, have you noticed performing a reset enables a software update sooner than if not resetting?


Not during my extended period with 39.7, but it's still worth a try especially considering my browser is again not loading things. Something was very hung up the last time.



iChris93 said:


> Doesn't this turn the wheels too? Couldn't that cause flat spots on the tires?


You only have to torque the wheel slightly, not enough to move the wheels. Same sensing as used for AutoPilot. It's much easier to control then pressing the scroll wheels left and right.


----------



## Bigriver

Yes, according to Teslafi this release is flying fast and furious. Here is a screen shot of the last 15 minutes. The thing that always puzzles me is who gets the update and when. And more specifically, why I so often sit back on an older version in the time that others get multiple updates. I want an invite to the party too. 🤨


----------



## JDM3

Toadmanor said:


> If you use Teslafi you can program this in that tool.


Thanks for the tip, but can't use the app as I'm on the EA program.


----------



## Birdman

Any Navigate on Autopilot for Canada yet?


----------



## Smokey S

48.12.1 was pushed to me but failed. First software update since 42,2.2.

The screen when blank while the system reset and finally came up after 30 seconds


----------



## Craig Bennett

IM_1406 said:


> Hey JW.....just curious, have you noticed performing a reset enables a software update sooner than if not resetting?


I have observed this on one update but there's no way to conclude that it was cause and effect vs. coincidence. But it can't hurt.


----------



## Bokonon

I wish my router were smart enough to plot traffic over time, because this was the quickest I've ever seen my car prompt me to update after arriving home. Got home just before 6, and it prompted me to update 10 minutes later. Update took about 25 minutes to install. 

I'd expect to see the 3.8.0 app update drop within the next 24 hours. Last release was December 5th, and I don't see them pushing it out on the Friday before Christmas.


----------



## littlD

JWardell said:


> Pole Position is here!! Woohoo!!
> 
> _Rushes to buy a USB game controller on Amazon before they sell out..._


I'll try my old PS3 controller once I get the update.


----------



## Love

Pole position is decent, lol. The farting is a good chuckle for sure. The winner is the fireplace which turns on the heat, then another tap of the screen playing some mood music. Love it!


----------



## littlD

JDM3 said:


> Does anyone know if this update/app update will allow to schedule your heating/cooling to come on? Would love to set the heat to come on 15 mins before I leave in the morning.


TeslaFi provides that capability among many others for 5$ a month.

Check out how I and others are using the schedules capability

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/using-teslafi-to-add-features-whats-your-favorite.9592/


----------



## Mike

So, we are all in agreement that this is a generic worded statement to cover the whole Tesla fleet and not some soon to be announced feature of Model 3?


----------



## Bokonon

The new "Keep Climate On" feature is activated by opening Climate Control and flipping a floating toggle switch just above the fan speed control. Here it is in the "on" position:










Also wrote up a few notes on Pole Position here.


----------



## Birdman

I don’t think it is any veiled reference to the introduction of a heated steering wheel in the 3 (although I would be shocked if it doesn’t eventually get introduced). My own personal view is that I read it as a generic statement to cover the entire fleet.


----------



## Gavyne

Haven't gotten the update yet, but just want to say I love this car, and I love Tesla. These updates are just awesome, from practical and useful, to fun and humorous. You can't find this anywhere else man.


----------



## Toadmanor

Birdman said:


> I don't think it is any veiled reference to the introduction of a heated steering wheel in the 3 (although I would be shocked if it doesn't eventually get introduced). My own personal view is that I read it as a generic statement to cover the entire fleet.


I agree. I think it may be rather difficult to add the heating elements to the wheel via an over the air update.

But then, you just never know.


----------



## Birdman

I think if and when it does get introduced it won’t be a software update but will require new hardware. (But I’m just talking)


----------



## NR4P

I had an issue where last two nights had 10 miles range drop while in the garage, at 60 degs. Service said battery heaters were coming on prematurely and service pushed an update to my M3 today. They pushed 48.1.
Wonder why not 48.12? Oh well, something to look forward to.

They want my feedback in two days so maybe I can ask for this? Will see.


----------



## webdriverguy

No_petro said:


> Just updated about one hour ago. Now how to update the app from 3.7 to 3.8.


I believe that update is not out yet for iOS. Atleast I can't see it in the App Store.


----------



## webdriverguy

NR4P said:


> I had an issue where last two nights had 10 miles range drop while in the garage, at 60 degs. Service said battery heaters were coming on prematurely and service pushed an update to my M3 today. They pushed 42.1.
> Wonder why not 42.12? Oh well, something to look forward to.
> 
> They want my feedback in two days so maybe I can ask for this? Will see.


42.1? What version were you on before?


----------



## GDN

Find it interesting that this requires a new version of the app, with one just getting pushed out last week. Will be nice if the app drops tomorrow. Got the release tonight as well. Bring on some fireplace.

So I'm surprised it wasn't noted, but basically being able to _*keep the Climate On, this is officially "Camper Mode" right?*_

Party Mode should be just around the corner. Along with hopefully some smoother highway transitions for NOA !


----------



## ATown312

GDN said:


> Find it interesting that this requires a new version of the app, with one just getting pushed out last week. Will be nice if the app drops tomorrow. Got the release tonight as well. Bring on some fireplace.
> 
> So I'm surprised it wasn't noted, but basically being able to _*keep the Climate On, this is officially "Camper Mode" right?*_
> 
> Party Mode should be just around the corner. Along with hopefully some smoother highway transitions for NOA !


I originally thought the same but Keep Climate On sounds like it only applies when you _leave_ the car. A true Camper Mode would be for when you remain inside, no?


----------



## GDN

IM_1406 said:


> Hey JW.....just curious, have you noticed performing a reset enables a software update sooner than if not resetting?


I've got no proof on this but our RWD model hasn't had a release in a couple of weeks where the AWD did. I did the two button salute and two hours later had this release. Maybe it was just time, I don't know. I like to think it had something to do with it though.


----------



## JWardell

_*It worked!!*_
I backed the car up a bit so it was closest to my wifi and reset the computer with brake at 11pm. Just before midnight, update was ready to install!
I must sleep, but I may be a bit late to work tomorrow after a few rounds of pole position!

I'm extra happy because this proves my car _can_ update itself, which it has not done in a few months except when service pushed my last update.


----------



## sduck

Just got this in TN. The update took only about 15 minutes. Must be important that everyone get this, teslafi is going crazy with the numbers of people getting it on the same day.


----------



## JWardell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075262664559988737


----------



## Spiffywerks

Omg these new features are so fun!!!!
The woopie cushion and the romance mode are too hilarious.

Turn on romance mode and be sure to click the screen once after it starts for an extra special helping of romance!!!


----------



## BluestarE3

Romance Mode causes thermal runaway! After letting it run a few minutes as I cycled through some of the songs, the cabin felt like a sauna. My phone app showed a temperature of 111 degrees F when I bailed out. Too hot and heavy for me! 

I can just imagine romancing someone in your Tesla with Romance Mode and then accidentally pressing the left scroll wheel and emitting a hearty fart. Definitely would spoil the mood!


----------



## Spiffywerks

Did you click the screen for the extra helping of "romance"??? It's the best part! It's random too, so try it several times.

Not a real good video, I was just excited to try it!


----------



## BluestarE3

Spiffywerks said:


> Did you click the screen for the extra helping of "romance"??? It's the best part! It's random too, so try it several times.


Yep, sure did. You can use the left scroll wheel or the Media widget in your Tesla app to cycle through the songs.


----------



## Kizzy

Okay. I'm officially excited for this update.


----------



## japhule

My Xbox One controller works when plugged in USB. I was unable to get ps3 controller to work though.


----------



## Mike

Birdman said:


> I think if and when it does get introduced it won't be a software update but will require new hardware. (But I'm just talking)


And I'd be willing to pay for the steering wheel upgrade when it comes.


----------



## Bigriver

Teslafi shows that as of 7:35 am EST 29% of Model 3 owners have this update; only 9% of S/X owners have it. So it’s been a very fast rollout for Model 3, but those of you with it are still in the minority. 

I’m still waiting....


----------



## Tesla Newbie

My car won’t fart. I got up in the middle of the night, ran the update, rebooted, configured a random emission when someone sits behind the wheel or signals to turn, and waited for a phone call when Driver #2 left for work. Nothing. Finally I called to ask if anything was unusual this morning. Negatory. ☹ It’s like getting a lump of coal in my stocking Christmas morning.


----------



## JDM3

Mike said:


> And I'd be willing to pay for the steering wheel upgrade when it comes.


Me too.


----------



## iChris93

Tesla Newbie said:


> configured a random emission when someone sits behind the wheel


I don't believe this is an option. It's either pressing the left scroll wheel or using the turn signal. I've not seen the option to have it set for the weight sensor of a specific seat.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

From Montréal, Canada, LR RWD model 3, was on 46.2
Installed the update 2018.48.12.1 yesterday. Saw this Morning the new features. Mostly funny features but Nothing very usefull but the PIN to drive and Always Climate On. No NoA !!!


----------



## Reliev

Tesla Newbie said:


> My car won't fart. I got up in the middle of the night, ran the update, rebooted, configured a random emission when someone sits behind the wheel or signals to turn, and waited for a phone call when Driver #2 left for work. Nothing. Finally I called to ask if anything was unusual this morning. Negatory. ☹ It's like getting a lump of coal in my stocking Christmas morning.


its set by profile I think...


----------



## Reliev

japhule said:


> My Xbox One controller works when plugged in USB. I was unable to get ps3 controller to work though.


this makes sense to me a ps3/4 controllers are locked via their console settings when I used to develop games back in the day you couldn't use ps controllers something to do with their firmware. Also xbox is plug and play.


----------



## webdriverguy

JWardell said:


> _*It worked!!*_
> I backed the car up a bit so it was closest to my wifi and reset the computer with brake at 11pm. Just before midnight, update was ready to install!
> I must sleep, but I may be a bit late to work tomorrow after a few rounds of pole position!
> 
> I'm extra happy because this proves my car _can_ update itself, which it has not done in a few months except when service pushed my last update.


This morning I did a reset as well and guess what after 15 mins there is a update available. Installing now. Excited


----------



## SR22pilot

GDN said:


> I've got no proof on this but our RWD model hasn't had a release in a couple of weeks where the AWD did. I did the two button salute and two hours later had this release. Maybe it was just time, I don't know. I like to think it had something to do with it though.


My AWD rebooted on its own twice yesterday. No update last night. My RWD updated last night, however. Hopefully this fixes the issue where the car displays lots of errors about regen, AEB, etc. and has to be shut down and left for a few minutes to clear. The AWD is still on 46.2 which the service center pushed as a favor. The RWD seems to receive everything a lot earlier and was on 46.2.


----------



## Sjohnson20

The browser still seems to be the same, sometimes works and sometimes it's just a blank box.


----------



## SR22pilot

Sjohnson20 said:


> The browser still seems to be the same, sometimes works and sometimes it's just a blank box.


I totally forgot about the web browser. It works so infrequently that I have just given up. I'll have to see if it has started working. However, it doesn't sound hopeful.


----------



## jackblack

Hope next time we can streaming movies from phone then play it on screen when the car is parked.


----------



## Ken Voss

I got 2018.48.12.1 last night and I am afraid the browser is just as useless as ever,


----------



## Nautilus

Woke up this morning to see the notification of an update arrived at 12:22am. Estimated time to install was 45 minutes. I installed it this morning and it only took 20 minutes. I'm finding that all the updates I've received install in roughly half the time estimated. I'm not complaining, it's good conservatism on the part of Tesla. Underpromising and overdelivering, something they don't always do too well... .

I'll play with it later, but I'm in the camp that more focus on functionality rather than Easter eggs should be the priority. Still, I can't wait to prank my son with the whoopy cushion.



No_petro said:


> Just updated about one hour ago. Now how to update the app from 3.7 to 3.8.


I'm on Android running 3.7.0-355 (pushed out on 1-Dec-2018, two days before going from 44.2 to 46.2 on the car). No sign if Android version 3.8 being available.

Finally, I agree that this update is getting pushed out much faster than previous ones. I wonder if Tesla has upgraded their server capability in anticipation of having to serve a much larger set of customers now that Model 3 production is ramping up?


----------



## TetonTesla

Voice recognition no longer working for me on this version, even after 2 finger reset. Anyone else?


----------



## Arktctr

SR22pilot said:


> I totally forgot about the web browser. It works so infrequently that I have just given up. I'll have to see if it has started working. However, it doesn't sound hopeful.


Mine has never worked and is just a blank box. This update didn't change that fact. Its all good, I don't need to be looking at things online while driving anyhow.


----------



## Love

I notice that the fart gets stuck in the back left speaker when you try and use that easter egg while driving. The others all work until you hit the drivers side rear area, then the sound only comes out of the back left speakers regardless of which area of the car you tap.


----------



## ateslik

This is a pretty fun update. Makes all the other car companies look very stodgy.


----------



## rucnok2

One hack would be to channel the vents at the steering wheel before exiting the car, Then, when you preheat the car from the app the next day, you have a heated steering wheel!


----------



## rucnok2

Lovesword said:


> I notice that the fart gets stuck in the back left speaker when you try and use that easter egg while driving. The others all work until you hit the drivers side rear area, then the sound only comes out of the back left speakers regardless of which area of the car you tap.


I will wait for the Dolby Atmos software update so the sound comes from above (ha).


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


> I notice that the fart gets stuck in the back left speaker when you try and use that easter egg while driving. The others all work until you hit the drivers side rear area, then the sound only comes out of the back left speakers regardless of which area of the car you tap.


Go ahead, then...

"Bug report: car is not farting from the expected location."


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Go ahead, then...
> 
> "Bug report: car is not farting from the expected location."


I just discovered my work cubicle has the same easter egg.


----------



## Ksb466

Childish question, but is there anyway to retain the mission mode settings so that when wife drives the car next it will automatically happen on her turning blinkers? The once or twice I tried it this morning seems like you have to activate it each time you drive


----------



## MGallo

Bokonon said:


> Go ahead, then...
> 
> "Bug report: car is not farting from the expected location."


That's as funny as the farting itself!


----------



## 2Kap

Ken Voss said:


> I got 2018.48.12.1 last night and I am afraid the browser is just as useless as ever,


I also have noticed this. I had to do the 2 finger salute several times just to get it to pull up google.com.


----------



## M3OC Rules

SR22pilot said:


> My AWD rebooted on its own twice yesterday. No update last night. My RWD updated last night, however. Hopefully this fixes the issue where the car displays lots of errors about regen, AEB, etc. and has to be shut down and left for a few minutes to clear. The AWD is still on 46.2 which the service center pushed as a favor. The RWD seems to receive everything a lot earlier and was on 46.2.


I had those errors yesterday too. Been on 46.2 for awhile and this was the first time.


----------



## Trappist-1e

Has anyone else noticed that the autosteer got better with the recent updates?

I jumped from 2018.42 to 2018.48 so it may have been an intermediate update that did this. But when the EAP used to steer coming into a turn, it always felt that the steering was maybe half a second off from when a human would start steering into the turn. It would keep the car in lane but kind of overshoot the center line a little bit before negotiating the turn.

With the recent updates, it feels like the steering is reacting faster/earlier/better to the point that it would start steering when I would steer into a turn. I'm pretty happy! That was one of the main issues I had with EAP, and now it's slowly being resolved.


----------



## Mike

Used EAP (for first time in about three weeks) today on HWY 7 and 417 heading into Ottawa and with this version of software I notice more lane pinging than in the past.


----------



## David3

My Easy-entry stopped working after the update. I even created a new profile and that didn't help.


----------



## hayesb2

I wish Tesla would work on making the browser actually work and fast. Because it would be actually useful if I could rely on it.


----------



## JWardell

Nautilus said:


> Woke up this morning to see the notification of an update arrived at 12:22am. Estimated time to install was 45 minutes. I installed it this morning and it only took 20 minutes. I'm finding that all the updates I've received install in roughly half the time estimated. I'm not complaining, it's good conservatism on the part of Tesla. Underpromising and overdelivering, something they don't always do too well... .
> 
> I'll play with it later, but I'm in the camp that more focus on functionality rather than Easter eggs should be the priority. Still, I can't wait to prank my son with the whoopy cushion.
> 
> I'm on Android running 3.7.0-355 (pushed out on 1-Dec-2018, two days before going from 44.2 to 46.2 on the car). No sign if Android version 3.8 being available.
> 
> Finally, I agree that this update is getting pushed out much faster than previous ones. I wonder if Tesla has upgraded their server capability in anticipation of having to serve a much larger set of customers now that Model 3 production is ramping up?


I would normally agree, but it's Christmas, and Tesla is doing an awesome job putting a smile on all our faces just in time! They are definitely pushing out our Christmas gift faster than any other update I've seen.
Back to improvements in the new year.


----------



## Jay Jay

"Software Update in Progress" Yesssssssss!

To those wondering why it's being pushed out so fast: It's nearly the Christmas holiday break. Many will be seeing family and friends they haven't seen since they bought their Model 3 (that's me) and will totally be showing off this fun stuff to them and talking all about how their cars got smarter and better overnight recently. Really, really smart "marketing" on Tesla's part. Bravo.


----------



## NJturtlePower

46.2 ---> 48.12.1 this morning.  Just about 40% of all Model 3's got it so far per TesaFi.

Personally I'm averaging 14-days between updates since July....keep em coming Tesla!

Romance Mode with hidden soundtrack via Left scroll wheel...hummm


----------



## Nixter

I received the update on Dec. 13th same day I took delivery, it might have been pushed to newer vehicles first.


----------



## Jay Jay

So now that I have it, how do I use the app to turn on the seat heaters? It's not apparent under the climate function.


----------



## Louis Umphenour

It's been a long time since my last update. Going from 42 to 48. It's nice to do initiate the update sitting in the office while the car is at home.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Jay Jay said:


> So now that I have it, how do I use the app to turn on the seat heaters? It's not apparent under the climate function.


It's likely your app version. As release notes state, version 3.8.0 or later.... I'm on 3.7.0 and currently it's not available for update on my iPhone 8.


----------



## Jay Jay

NJturtlePower said:


> It's likely your app version. As release notes state, version 3.8.0 or later.... I'm on 3.7.0 and currently it's not available for update on my iPhone 8.


Yeah, I just noticed that note while playing with farts in our car...hahahahahaha...damn I love Tesla (and Elon for doing such silliness). No app update available for me in the Android store either.


----------



## NJturtlePower

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mid-update --- come on finish!!


That's what she said....cue "Romance Mode"


----------



## tipton

Please make sure your windows are well tinted if at a supercharger and starting romance mode! Ymmv


----------



## Jay79

I had two bars on the LTE signal while the car was parked inside the dealership, I pulled it outside so I could get to a WiFi signal and got the update pushed about an hour later. Maybe that helped? Took maybe 20 minutes to download


----------



## RonAz

Now that we have a nice warm fire to sit by, camping mode can't be far off.


----------



## EValuatED

Lovesword said:


> I notice that the fart gets stuck in the back left speaker when you try and use that easter egg while driving. The others all work until you hit the drivers side rear area, then the sound only comes out of the back left speakers regardless of which area of the car you tap.


So it becomes, err.. constipated...  is what you're saying?


----------



## FRC

tipton said:


> Please make sure your windows are well tinted if at a supercharger and starting romance mode! Ymmv


Please make sure that your windows are down when implementing the fart app...whoops maybe that wasn't the app...nevermind!


----------



## bartimus

Any changes to autopilot accuracy or anything?


----------



## JDM3

New firmware installing as I type. Looking forward to introducing the kids to the emissions test.


----------



## littlD

No differences I could detect between 2018.48.1 and 2018.48.12.1.

Starting with 2018.48.1, AP now hugs the inner curve instead of staying centered in a curved lane. And auto lane change seems smoother than ever.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

JDM3 said:


> New firmware installing as I type. Looking forward to introducing the kids to the emissions test.


_"Here, pull Dad's finger...."_


----------



## msjulie

> It's likely your app version. As release notes state, version 3.8.0 or later.... I'm on 3.7.0 and currently it's not available for update on my iPhone 8.


Yeah bummer...


----------



## NR4P

webdriverguy said:


> 42.1? What version were you on before?


My bad, meant 48.1.
Kind of moot now, 48.12 got pushed already.

Toys are fun. But wish the coders would fix things like the web browser.


----------



## Trknz

Had more merriment out of this update than all others so far. Just in time to prank friends and family for the holidays! 

Love the music with romance mode as well and pole position was fun to try out for a bit. Also have the super charger listings in the app now, but looking forward to the seat warmer toggle with the next app update.


----------



## iChris93

NR4P said:


> Toys are fun. But wish the coders would fix things like the web browser.


I'd say the web browser is a toy too.


----------



## Kizzy

Kizzy said:


> Okay. I'm officially excited for this update.


*fart* (for the benefit of my friend's who like that humor).

Yay, more climate control (I got it this evening-about the same time I got the last update).


----------



## beastmode13

Elon is really trying to deliver some holiday cheers. This is got to be one of the largest push, over 1300 updates and the night is still young.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

Received the update this morning, just got around to installing. Pole Position! Romance mode is rather funny. Nicely done Tesla.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Toadmanor said:


> Here is a silly question: How do I tell which app version I am using and how do I upgrade to another version such as 3.8.0 I am using an iPhone.


check the app store if you are using an Iphone. The latest version is 37.0 when I checked earlier this evening.


----------



## GeoJohn23

I don’t know about the rest of you lot; but, if I activate Romance Mode, I’ll be needing the AC cranked, not the heaters


----------



## Nautilus

They REALLY should have included some Barry White for romance mode, or maybe Bread. Too cheesy? Am I showing my age?


----------



## BluestarE3

Nautilus said:


> They REALLY should have included some Barry White for romance mode, or maybe Bread. Too cheesy? Am I showing my age?


They do have Barry White!


----------



## sduck

GeoJohn23 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you lot; but, if I activate Romance Mode, I'll be needing the AC cranked, not the heaters


Perhaps you're overdressed for the occasion...


----------



## markrodg

Activating an emissions test while in romance mode is quite funny. Kudos to Tesla on the fun update.


----------



## TheHairyOne

Damn it why isn’t there an exterior speaker that I can play fart sounds on when I see someone walk by as I watch the cameras through my phone... getting keyed might be worth having the car fart every time someone walks near


----------



## bernie

Got the update after two months of not having high speed WiFi in the garage. Added an extender next to the car at 70mbps next day bam update is waiting, though no message from iPhone Tesla app that the update was ready, just noticed it when I got to my car after 6pm. And now a $50k farting car is my garage. I’m glad it does other things. My nephew can’t wait.


----------



## iChris93

bernie said:


> Got the update after two months of not having high speed WiFi in the garage. Added an extender next to the car at 70mbps next day bam update is waiting, though no message from iPhone Tesla app that the update was ready, just noticed it when I got to my car after 6pm. And now a $50k farting car is my garage. I'm glad it does other things. My nephew can't wait.


Do you have the notification turned on?


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Biggest surprise was when I touched the fireplace to exit Romance Mode, I got Barry White. Knocked my socks off (figuratively).  

I guess "Keep Climate" or whatever is the promised "Camper Mode".


----------



## Scubastevo80

Downloaded yesterday afternoon as well... aside from the easter eggs, I noticed better lane changes for NAV on Autopilot, including moving out of the passing lane more readily. Also, my auto highbeams seem to work a bit better in terms of not being as quick to shut off in another car is a fair distance in front of me (driving the same way).


----------



## NJturtlePower

WonkoTheSane said:


> Biggest surprise was when I touched the fireplace to exit Romance Mode, I got Barry White. Knocked my socks off (figuratively).


Just to note again, you don't need to touch the fireplace to activate the "mood music" just click the left scroll wheel.


----------



## Trevlan

Few issues I have had so far. 
I had to do the two finger reboot as yesterday my Bluetooth for calls was working but today no one could here me.
And EAP is really weird almost untrustworthy it jumps and most places where it had zero issues before now give problems in bad ways.
And also for EAP with cruise. Hard to explain but I will try..... let’s say it is a 50km zone and you are now in EAP , before when you would take over just with force on the steering wheel it would come out of auto steer but the cruise would stay set at 50km. Now when I take over the set speed drops and it’s very random. Goes from 50km to cruising speeds of 32km 45km 40km 22km and then before I realize how much slower I am going I have upset some drivers behind me. I am afraid to try it on the highway. You need to accelerate on your own and then adjust cruise again. 
Hope o explained this correctly


----------



## Derik

I got the update last night and today was my first drive with it.

During the drive to work this morning and did notice that when I took over from EAP (set to 75 mph) when stuck in traffic to avoid a pothole it set my cruise to the current speed (34 mph). I re enabled EAP and it was then set to 34 mph. I had to reset the speed each time. I did it a couple of times afterward just to make sure I wasn't crazy. 

Never had an issue with this before. Normally if you take over it leaves the max speed alone. So when you reset EAP it goes back to the last set max speed. 

I'm going to try the 2 finger reset before I head home today. Maybe that'll fix it. Anyone else have any other interesting findings?


----------



## Trevlan

Yeah 
Really scary because you want to get over and keep going and then next thing you know you are going much slower.


----------



## Kizzy

Trevlan said:


> Yeah
> Really scary because you want to get over and keep going and then next thing you know you are going much slower.


I know some folks wanted TACC to disable when taking control away from Autosteer. I think that's a safety hazard. This appears to possibly be a compromise?


----------



## Bokonon

Trevlan said:


> Now when I take over the set speed drops and it's very random. Goes from 50km to cruising speeds of 32km 45km 40km 22km and then before I realize how much slower I am going I have upset some drivers behind me





Derik said:


> During the drive to work this morning and did notice that when I took over from EAP (set to 75 mph) when stuck in traffic to avoid a pothole it set my cruise to the current speed (34 mph). I re enabled EAP and it was then set to 34 mph. I had to reset the speed each time


Just to help narrow down potential causes of this issue... Do you guys have TACC speed set to absolute or relative? Do you still get the same behavior if you change to the other setting?


----------



## iChris93

Bokonon said:


> Just to help narrow down potential causes of this issue... Do you guys have TACC speed set to absolute or relative? Do you still get the same behavior if you change to the other setting?


I noticed the same thing on my commute this morning. I have my TACC set to relative (+7mph).


----------



## Derik

Mine is set to relative + 5.


----------



## Trevlan

Mine is absolute


----------



## Derik

I just went to show a co-worker the "emissions testing" and left it on demand. He wanted to check out the games.. So imagine lunar lander thrusting with the emissions testing at the same time.. or asteroids..

We were cracking up so badly.. I'm not sure if it was meant to work at the same time, but... I'm so glad they work together!


----------



## Trevlan

Then IMO either keep it's it was before or fully disengage. This is not a safe compromise. I know changes happen but this is a potential issue if your not ready for it. Luckily for me each time was at slower speeds and back roads.



Kizzy said:


> I know some folks wanted TACC to disable when taking control away from Autosteer. I think that's a safety hazard. This appears to possibly be a compromise?


----------



## Long Ranger

Trevlan said:


> Then IMO either keep it's it was before or fully disengage. This is not a safe compromise. I know changes happen but this is a potential issue if your not ready for it. Luckily for me each time was at slower speeds and back roads.


I guess I don't understand the safety issue here. Seems like a safe compromise to me. If they fully disengaged TACC, then the car would slow with full regen braking, which I think would be unsafe. They could leave TACC setting where it was, but I've had scenarios where that acceleration back to speed feels a bit unexpected. It doesn't seem unreasonable to me to set TACC to your current actual speed when you abort EAP.

In fact, with NOA, I've come to expect that the car will often change my TACC setting when transitioning between freeways and with changing speed limits, so I'm pretty used to constantly playing with the TACC setting. I didn't even notice this latest change.


----------



## Bokonon

Trevlan said:


> Then IMO either keep it's it was before or fully disengage. This is not a safe compromise. I know changes happen but this is a potential issue if your not ready for it. Luckily for me each time was at slower speeds and back roads.


Agree. Some people will find it more intuitive/safe to keep TACC engaged when taking over from Autosteer (I am in this camp), while others would prefer it to disengage (or reduce speed). In my mind, since this behavior is a matter of personal preference, safety, *and* acquired habit, making it controllable via a new setting is the best (only?) way to introduce the possibility of TACC disengaging with Autosteer. Even without a new setting, you'd expect to find it mentioned in the release notes at a minimum, since it represents a significant change in behavior with safety implications, and requires the driver to adapt long-standing habits accordingly.

For those reasons, I'm more inclined to believe that this new behavior is a bug (perhaps even a half-baked implementation of TACC auto-disengage that was somehow merged into this firmware version) rather than an intentional change.


----------



## MelindaV

Bokonon said:


> Just to help narrow down potential causes of this issue... Do you guys have TACC speed set to absolute or relative? Do you still get the same behavior if you change to the other setting?


I also noticed this happen this morning (always set to absolute). Steered out of EAP as I often do to move further from a car in an adjacent lane, and a few minutes later noticed I was not keeping up with the car I was following. Looked at the set speed and it was some arbitrary number that I assumed was the speed I was going when disabling autosteer.


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> I also noticed this happen this morning (always set to absolute). Steered out of EAP as I often do to move further from a car in an adjacent lane, and a few minutes later noticed I was not keeping up with the car I was following. Looked at the set speed and it was some arbitrary number that I assumed was the speed I was going when disabling autosteer.


Interesting. I just tried to see what would happen on a S-shaped stretch of state highway where I always end up steering out of Autosteer due to the road curvature and speed... but for the first time ever, it navigated this area on its own! 

Guess I'll have to try harder on my way back to the office... But I will note the speed I am traveling when I disengage.


----------



## Trevlan

Again just in my own opinion if I want to take over and stop my set speed then I tap on the brakes I feel this is your “do you want it or not option” already implemented. 
That’s how I felt at least. 

And I also agree with your post about it not being in the release notes that it is a bug


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> Looked at the set speed and it was some arbitrary number that I assumed was the speed I was going when disabling autosteer.


This does indeed appear to be the case.

I just tried steering out of Autosteer multiple times, and each time, TACC speed was set to the exact speed I was traveling at the moment Autosteer disengaged. So the behavior is at least consistent. (FWIW, I have TACC speed set to relative, 0 mph offset... probably doesn't matter, though.)

Still think it should be an option, though... Or at the very least it deserves a mention in the release notes.


----------



## MelindaV

Bokonon said:


> This does indeed appear to be the case.
> 
> I just tried steering out of Autosteer multiple times, and each time, TACC speed was set to the exact speed I was traveling at the moment Autosteer disengaged. So the behavior is at least consistent. (FWIW, I have TACC speed set to relative, 0 mph offset... probably doesn't matter, though.)
> 
> Still think it should be an option, though... Or at the very least it deserves a mention in the release notes.


did you do a bug report at that time?


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> did you do a bug report at that time?


I didn't, but good idea. 

Though I empathize with the product manager who will see this "enhancement" reported as a "bug", it's clearly taking some people off-guard, so it should be reported as the unexpected behavior that it is.


----------



## JoeP

I notice that farting must be turned on each time you turn the car on. its not "sticky"...


----------



## Dave EV

trappist1e said:


> With the recent updates, it feels like the steering is reacting faster/earlier/better to the point that it would start steering when I would steer into a turn. I'm pretty happy! That was one of the main issues I had with EAP, and now it's slowly being resolved.


My analysis is opposite, and 48.12.1 now hits the bot dots far more frequently than other updates (at least on my first day of driving).

The main issue I have with autosteer is that it does not follow the "racing line" or a line that smooths out the curves and instead tends turn in early, hugging the inside of the turn, then when it gets to the apex, it's forced to make a hard correction to maintain lane position in the curve. I find that 48.12.1 now makes that correction more assertively than before, but this often leads to touching the lane markings on the inside of the curve.

Instead, if autosteer would hold the center or slight outside of the lane before entering the curve, it would be able to take a more gradual and smoother entry to the curve, aiming closer to the apex on the inside of the curve, and then on the outside of the curve allowing the car to drift towards the outside of the lane.

But the biggest issue I see with autosteer in general (not specific to 48.12.1) when lane markings are not straight is that it does not appear to look far enough down the road to anticipate what the natural and smoothest path along your route would normally be, and instead reacts to abrupt changes in direction in response to lane marking changes only to end up having over-steered and have to steer back in the opposite direction to stay in the lane leading to a jerky and uncomfortable ride.


----------



## kort677

racing line? really? 
you really cannot expect that level of response from the AP system. repeat as necessary, it's only a beta.


----------



## Jay Jay

kort677 said:


> racing line? really?
> you really cannot expect that level of response from the AP system. repeat as necessary, it's only a beta.


I think he's talking about what it should IDEALLY be able to do. And I agree. Can't expect it now, but we can hope.


----------



## Jay Jay

So I've noticed since this update that AP seems to be much more confident making lane changes. Also, while driving through a highway construction zone I got a warning on the screen "construction detected, auto-steer limited" or something to that effect. It didn't seem to drive any different though and it handled the area just fine. Strange. Guess it can see the reflective barrels??

Also, now when it visually warns you to put your hands on the wheel, the icon shows a steeringwheel with hands on either side. Never noticed the hands before and figure it's new.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Rain sensing Wipers seem fixed now. Works as expected this morning in the rain, didn't have to set it to manual.

The real test will be rain at night.


----------



## Major Victory

Heavier rain on and off yesterday and wipers may be better with 48.12.1 but not 'fixed' IMHO.


----------



## Jason F

Noticed much better bluetooth connectivity for audio on this version. Connects quickly and so far audio is always enabled. In previous versions, sometimes it would take a few minutes or it would connect no audio and require toggling bluetooth to get it working. However, I have never had a problem with using my phone as a key, 100% accuracy as long as I was not talking on the phone at the time. Samsung S8+


----------



## kort677

Jay Jay said:


> So I've noticed since this update that AP seems to be much more confident making lane changes. Also, while driving through a highway construction zone I got a warning on the screen "construction detected, auto-steer limited" or something to that effect. It didn't seem to drive any different though and it handled the area just fine. Strange. Guess it can see the reflective barrels??
> 
> Also, now when it visually warns you to put your hands on the wheel, the icon shows a steeringwheel with hands on either side. Never noticed the hands before and figure it's new.


are you aware that the manual warns against using the AP in construction zones? 
this is because of poor/inconsistent stripping, abrupt lane movements and speed changes. I realize that not all construction zones are the same but I advise a lot of caution when approaching a construction zone with the ap engaged


----------



## iChris93

Jay Jay said:


> Also, while driving through a highway construction zone I got a warning on the screen "construction detected, auto-steer limited" or something to that effect. It didn't seem to drive any different though and it handled the area just fine. Strange. Guess it can see the reflective barrels??


This has been there for a while.


----------



## Jay Jay

iChris93 said:


> This has been there for a while.


Interesting. I've driven that stretch of highway a number of times since we got Joules and have never seen it.


----------



## Jay Jay

kort677 said:


> are you aware that the manual warns against using the AP in construction zones?
> this is because of poor/inconsistent stripping, abrupt lane movements and speed changes. I realize that not all construction zones are the same but I advise a lot of caution when approaching a construction zone with the ap engaged


Oh, I'm well aware of its limitations and keep my hands planted firmly on the wheel if I'm using it in construction zones. It isn't going to wrestle control from me if I don't want it to. This is on a highway, so there are cement barriers between the road and the workers/equipment etc. I wouldn't use AP if all that was between us were barrels and cones.


----------



## iChris93

Jay Jay said:


> Interesting. I've driven that stretch of highway a number of times since we got Joules and have never seen it.


What version were you on before??


----------



## Jay Jay

iChris93 said:


> What version were you on before??


The most recent one...what was it, 46.2?


----------



## iChris93

Jay Jay said:


> The most recent one...what was it, 46.2?


Yeah, I definitely saw it on 46.2 but it didn't pop up in all areas where there were construction cones. Might be looking for signs?


----------



## Jay Jay

iChris93 said:


> Yeah, I definitely saw it on 46.2 but it didn't pop up in all areas where there were construction cones. Might be looking for signs?


I was thinking maybe it was the constant reflections off of the barrels, which have three strips of reflective tape on them?


----------



## iChris93

Jay Jay said:


> I was thinking maybe it was the constant reflections off of the barrels, which have three strips of reflective tape on them?


That's what I meant by traffic cones. But maybe then it depends on lighting.


----------



## CaribbeanKing

I wish I had taken video of my 6-year old giggling uncontrollably with the whoopie cushion easter egg. Sure, it's low brow humor, but to a 6 year old, it's about as funny as it comes. He wanted to skip school to play with it.


----------



## kort677

CaribbeanKing said:


> I wish I had taken video of my 6-year old giggling uncontrollably with the whoopie cushion easter egg. Sure, it's low brow humor, but to a 6 year old, it's about as funny as it comes. He wanted to skip school to play with it.


 the mind of a six year old is the sweet spot for potty humor


----------



## garsh

kort677 said:


> the mind of a *forty-*six year old is the sweet spot for potty humor


There, fixed that for you.
Or rather, for me.


----------



## kort677

garsh said:


> There, fixed that for you.
> Or rather, for me.


please do not edit like that, maybe the forty six year old you're alluding to has the sophistication of a six year old but most people I know have long ago outgrown bathroom humor
I'd be embarrassed to show my guests in the car that latest "upgrade"


----------



## garsh

kort677 said:


> please do not edit like that, maybe the forty six year old you're alluding to has the sophistication of a six year old but most people I know have long ago outgrown bathroom humor
> I'd be embarrassed to show my guests in the car that latest "upgrade"


----------



## JWardell

kort677 said:


> please do not edit like that, maybe the forty six year old you're alluding to has the sophistication of a six year old but most people I know have long ago outgrown bathroom humor
> I'd be embarrassed to show my guests in the car that latest "upgrade"


I'm seriously concerned for your mental state.
I think someone is overdue to go for a good drive.


----------



## JDM3

JWardell said:


> I think someone is overdue to go for a good drive.


Medicine for the soul!


----------



## TheHairyOne

1.)
My camera is only saving “saved” videos with 31GB free space, and no revolving videos. With this firmware. Previously I had saved adjacent to a cache of videos that the system might delete to free up space, which I preferred since I might want a video that i didn’t click save on.

Anyone experience this or does yours still work the old way?

2.)
My car can now open my garage but only when facing it. If I back in it won’t open.

I wonder if my receiver’s (garage motor) antenna is messed up. I previously noticed that I would have to hold down the button on my hand held remote to open the door.


----------



## TheHairyOne

Auto pilot appears to see more reasons to break check:
Going up hill on 241 toll in California, it saw a fissure in the road and dropped 15 mph before driving over it and then speeding up.
During a wide turn it didn’t like a car in a left turn lane and came to a near stop before going through the intersection.
The early warning system, set to medium (not early) goes off a lot more frequent than before.

My wife looks at me each time as if I were the one driving horribly and I just say auto pilot. Maybe if I condition her like this for a few more weeks I can blame my bad driving on the car too ;P


----------



## Mike

TheHairyOne said:


> Auto pilot appears to see more reasons to break check:
> Going up hill on 241 toll in California, it saw a fissure in the road and dropped 15 mph before driving over it and then speeding up.
> During a wide turn it didn't like a car in a left turn lane and came to a near stop before going through the intersection.
> The early warning system, set to medium (not early) goes off a lot more frequent than before.
> 
> My wife looks at me each time as if I were the one driving horribly and I just say auto pilot. Maybe if I condition her like this for a few more weeks I can blame my bad driving on the car too ;P


I only use EAP on certain stretches of open freeway (eastern Ontario).

I find I can drive the car much smoother, more efficiently and actually more relaxed when using simple TACC.....and even then I'll tap up to cnx TACC prior to some squeeze play happening with merging traffic or some emergency vehicle with its flashers by the side of the road.

When the whole EAP system can actually see what's up ahead (via the map as well as applying logic to upcoming interchanges) I'll use it more.

For now, it's more stressful to use in anything other than light traffic on a freeway where no interchanges are close by.


----------



## ras2645

Aren't we supposed to be receiving some major update to Summon, I could swear that Musk tweeted that it would be coming in 6 weeks and that was a little over 6 weeks ago. Have we been distracted by the fart?


----------



## webdriverguy

Major Victory said:


> Heavier rain on and off yesterday and wipers may be better with 48.12.1 but not 'fixed' IMHO.


Yeah I agree. For me I want frequent swipes on auto. Still does not happen for me.


----------



## Nautilus

kort677 said:


> please do not edit like that, maybe the forty six year old you're alluding to has the sophistication of a six year old but most people I know have long ago outgrown bathroom humor
> I'd be embarrassed to show my guests in the car that latest "upgrade"


----------



## webdriverguy

webdriverguy said:


> I believe that update is not out yet for iOS. Atleast I can't see it in the App Store.


3.8.0 is now live in the App Store


----------



## MelindaV

On my commute home, I have a freeway interchange that goes from a 65mph freeway to a 55mph freeway (with the exit/interchange marked as 55mph)
Since bringing the car home 3 months ago, every time they here EAP/TACC would drop to 50 at at interchange even though the on screen speed reads as 55mph. I am used to being ready to step on the accelerator or roll the scroll wheel up when it changes to 50. 
Tonight it went to 55 without the drop to 50! Yay 48.12.1!!


----------



## Emerald AP

Is anyone else experiencing higher phantom drain rates with 48.12.1? I updated FW versions yesterday night and my phantom drain rate is markedly higher now than on the 42.4 that I was on (I logged a bug report). I have been on the updated BMS bootloader that Tesla service pushed to my car when I took it in, in Sep. It’s been genial since (0.15 mph). Today I lost 6 miles in an hour (12+ miles since I parked in the morning), indoor parking structure at work.

It was 45F outside per the dash readout and the snowflake icon was on in the evening, so I assume some juice went towards preconditioning the battery, but still felt my drain rate was a bit high. Anyone’s situation similar with 48.12.1?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

ras2645 said:


> Aren't we supposed to be receiving some major update to Summon, I could swear that Musk tweeted that it would be coming in 6 weeks and that was a little over 6 weeks ago. Have we been distracted by the fart?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## kort677

ras2645 said:


> Aren't we supposed to be receiving some major update to Summon, I could swear that Musk tweeted that it would be coming in 6 weeks and that was a little over 6 weeks ago. Have we been distracted by the fart?


initially summons was being touted as being able to "follow" you, as in the car is in a spot at a restaurant and you summons it and the car would be able to come to the place you are at. 
at this point in time summons is of limited value, it's best use is for getting out or into tight parking spots other than that it is just another parlor trick like fart sounds and old atari games


----------



## kort677

Emerald AP said:


> Is anyone else experiencing higher phantom drain rates with 48.12.1? I updated FW versions yesterday night and my phantom drain rate is markedly higher now than on the 42.4 that I was on (I logged a bug report). I have been on the updated BMS bootloader that Tesla service pushed to my car when I took it in, in Sep. It's been genial since (0.15 mph). Today I lost 6 miles in an hour (12+ miles since I parked in the morning), indoor parking structure at work.
> 
> It was 45F outside per the dash readout and the snowflake icon was on in the evening, so I assume some juice went towards preconditioning the battery, but still felt my drain rate was a bit high. Anyone's situation similar with 48.12.1?


the car will have higher vampire drain when parked outside on cold nights, if possible you should plug the car in when parked outside on cold nights


----------



## NR4P

kort677 said:


> the car will have higher vampire drain when parked outside on cold nights, if possible you should plug the car in when parked outside on cold nights


Or in an unheated garage too.

Service told me the battery heater turn on automatically, but it wasn't clear at what temp.


----------



## Emerald AP

Thanks folks. And the drain has been smaller in my closed (still not heated) garage at home. Still notably higher than the 0.15 mph I had on prior fw versions. I’ll give my STATS for Tesla app another couple of days, (while parked inside and outside) to quantify the drain rate so I can assess if it’s ambient temp vs. the new fw version. For the 17-18 mi I lost yesterday, I suppose it’s coincidence that the fw update to 48.12.1 and a cold night occurred back to back. I’ll wait and see.


----------



## Nautilus

webdriverguy said:


> 3.8.0 is now live in the App Store


And 3.8.0 was available late last night in the Google Play Store for Android users as well.

It appears now that once one starts preheating the car, all the seat heaters default to medium setting, until one touches one of them, then they all reset to off. Have I got that right?

I'd also love if Tesla added an enhancement to turn on the rear window defroster too. I know when I preheat my 2014 Volt using the OnStar or myChevrolet App, the rear window defroster would default to on, which I always found a tremendous help. I don't need it to default to on, but the ability to turn it on would be wunderbar.

P.S. I still haven't managed to get to Barry White on the Romance mode playlist . My wife loved Romance mode, my son loved Emissions Test mode.


----------



## Kizzy

Nautilus said:


> And 3.8.0 was available late last night in the Google Play Store for Android users as well.
> 
> It appears now that once one starts preheating the car, all the seat heaters default to medium setting, until one touches one of them, then they all reset to off. Have I got that right?
> 
> I'd also love if Tesla added an enhancement to turn on the rear window defroster too. I know when I preheat my 2014 Volt using the OnStar or myChevrolet App, the rear window defroster would default to on, which I always found a tremendous help. I don't need it to default to on, but the ability to turn it on would be wunderbar.
> 
> P.S. I still haven't managed to get to Barry White on the Romance mode playlist . My wife loved Romance mode, my son loved Emissions Test mode.


My seat heaters (when coming on) all defaulted to low (1/3). Interior temp was in the mid 50s Fahrenheit.

Does the rear defroster not come on automatically (if deemed necessary)?


----------



## iChris93

Kizzy said:


> Does the rear defroster not come on automatically (if deemed necessary)?


In my experience, it does.


----------



## KirkL

TheHairyOne said:


> Auto pilot appears to see more reasons to break check:


I'm seeing this too, very scary. Been driving this version for a few days now and have already had 4 fairly scary phantom braking episodes after not having any for a long time. Also seeing weird things with the EAP following distance. At low speeds (~20mph) it will suddenly open up a very large gap and keep it for a while, then when traffic speeds up, it will suddenly close the gap to normal following distances.

Also have seen the GUI completely lock up twice now on this version when messing with the music app. It will recover after a minute or two if you leave it alone.

I'll give up the fart noises to get back to a version that I feel safe driving in autopilot...


----------



## Nautilus

Kizzy said:


> Does the rear defroster not come on automatically (if deemed necessary)?





iChris93 said:


> In my experience, it does.


Thanks. It was only 35F this morning, so let me check again during the next cold snap when there is a good layer of frost on the rear window.

I did come out the other morning, having preheated the car (I thought) and the rear window was still covered in frost. I think I need to get a bit more methodical about checking this feature, and whether I put the car to bed the previous night with temperature control in "Auto" or with the front windshield defroster manually set to on (which may or may not have an impact on whether the rear window defroster comes on when preheating - I just don't know).


----------



## MJJ

ras2645 said:


> Aren't we supposed to be receiving some major update to Summon, I could swear that Musk tweeted that it would be coming in 6 weeks and that was a little over 6 weeks ago. Have we been distracted by the fart?


This is why I'm here


----------



## iChris93

KirkL said:


> Also seeing weird things with the EAP following distance. At low speeds (~20mph) it will suddenly open up a very large gap and keep it for a while, then when traffic speeds up, it will suddenly close the gap to normal following distances.


Did you notice if it was possibly trying to follow the car in a lane adjacent to you?


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Previously the Homelink feature automatically closed the garage door when exiting the garage only if we had entered it face forward. Otherwise, if we had backed into the garage (to align the charge port with our charging station), we would have to tap the button to close the door when leaving the next morning. 

With this version upgrade the garage door closes automatically regardless of which direction we’re facing when exiting.


----------



## aronth5

ras2645 said:


> Aren't we supposed to be receiving some major update to Summon, I could swear that Musk tweeted that it would be coming in 6 weeks and that was a little over 6 weeks ago. Have we been distracted by the fart?


Yes, 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057871356367269888


----------



## aronth5

kort677 said:


> please do not edit like that, maybe the forty six year old you're alluding to has the sophistication of a six year old but most people I know have long ago outgrown bathroom humor
> I'd be embarrassed to show my guests in the car that latest "upgrade"


I agree. All Tesla had to do is include 1 or 2 sounds that were not potty based and then I'd be glad to show guests in the car.


----------



## FRC

ras2645 said:


> Aren't we supposed to be receiving some major update to Summon, I could swear that Musk tweeted that it would be coming in 6 weeks and that was a little over 6 weeks ago. Have we been distracted by the fart?


Elon's tweet actually reads "about 6 weeks". So hopefully soon!


----------



## KirkL

iChris93 said:


> Did you notice if it was possibly trying to follow the car in a lane adjacent to you?


Not that I noticed, but it's possible, given the freeway conditions when this happened. I'm not sure about this rev, but previously the AP wouldn't react to cars in nearby lanes, or changing into your lane until the car was almost directly in front of you. This causes problems in slow merging situations, since the AP will ignore merging cars until they are almost completely merged, which has caused some close calls for me. I had already gotten into the habit of turning off AP when approaching lane merging situations.


----------



## Mesprit87

NR4P said:


> Service told me the battery heater turn on automatically, but it wasn't clear at what temp.


My garage is heated at 15C (59F) and i can hear the pump running and the click clicking of the chearge port from time to time.
I'm also surprised to see that even at that temperature I don't always get full regen when I drive out.

On another subject, is it just me or mirror diming got a little lighter lately?


----------



## BluestarE3

Mesprit87 said:


> On another subject, is it just me or mirror diming got a little lighter lately?


I think it has too.


----------



## ig0p0g0

KirkL said:


> Not that I noticed, but it's possible, given the freeway conditions when this happened. I'm not sure about this rev, but previously the AP wouldn't react to cars in nearby lanes, or changing into your lane until the car was almost directly in front of you. This causes problems in slow merging situations, since the AP will ignore merging cars until they are almost completely merged, which has caused some close calls for me. I had already gotten into the habit of turning off AP when approaching lane merging situations.


I've been feeling like there's some attempt in the last two versions to manage merges better. That is, when cars are joining from an on ramp to the right and will be forced to merge, AP will recognize them as being in your lane even if there are still entirely within their own lane. This seems to happen so much in this situation, and not so much in other situations, that I'm assuming it's intentional.


----------



## littlD

My experience with AP is actually better over all, especially the smoothness of Auto Lane Change.

I'm sure our experiences will vary based on the roads we travel, traffic load, etc.

And I'm very thankful we can share those experiences, hopefully someone from Tesla would check in from time to time and comment or pass these on.


----------



## FRC

littlD said:


> hopefully someone from Tesla would check in from time to time and comment or pass these on.


I would certainly hope that Tesla is smart enough to use this and possibly other forums as free focus groups to gain insight for improvement of these incredible vehicles. They are really missing an opportunity if they aren't looking over our shoulders!


----------



## webdriverguy

agreed, but they are very good at listening to feedback they receive from their users. I hope they are using that to improve their vehicles.


----------



## Kizzy

ig0p0g0 said:


> I've been feeling like there's some attempt in the last two versions to manage merges better. That is, when cars are joining from an on ramp to the right and will be forced to merge, AP will recognize them as being in your lane even if there are still entirely within their own lane. This seems to happen so much in this situation, and not so much in other situations, that I'm assuming it's intentional.


I super appreciate that it can anticipate vehicles from merging lanes, but still annoyed that it needs to dive to the center of the now temporarily widened lane. Ideally it would anticipate the lane returning to its previous size and not move, or adjust more slowly for a smoother meandering experience.

Also, looking forward to additional improvements of people changing lanes ahead of you. AP seems to slow so rapidly when you're at speed after a car halves your following distance, but when going a bit more slowly, a car can merge in right in front and AP barely responds (or some variation on that-details are fuzzy).


----------



## FRC

Kizzy said:


> Also, looking forward to additional improvements of people changing lanes ahead of you. AP seems to slow so rapidly when you're at speed after a car halves your following distance, but when going a bit more slowly, a car can merge in right in front and AP barely responds (or some variation on that-details are fuzzy).


My experience has been that it depends on the speed of the interloper. If they are as fast or faster than you, no reaction. If they are slower, [too] rapid deceleration.


----------



## aronth5

webdriverguy said:


> agreed, but they are very good at listening to feedback they receive from their users. I hope they are using that to improve their vehicles.


Since many employees now own Model 3's I suspect based on their ownership experience they have a good idea of what enhancements are needed


----------



## Jim Barnette

I also observed on a road trip from Austin to/from Oklahoma City that AutoPilot disengagement sets adaptive cruise speed to current speed. This change is annoying and somewhat dangerous. On I-35, I'm often hustling auto-steer lane change after being slowed and then realize I'm going too slow in the fast (or even middle) lane with drivers coming up fast behind after I completed the lane change. Definitely quite a few more brake-checks for no reason in my lane (seems to be observing adjacent lanes which is probably good, but still annoying). I think when exiting from Auto-Steer, it would be best to. more gently accelerate back to the autopilot set-point rather than change the set point or quickly re-accelerate to the set point in a sudden way. Also, when auto steering with both hands on the wheel thru construction, there was much more "enforcement" of access-road auto-steer speed limits that led to sudden slow-downs before I realized what was happening.


----------



## Dave EV

NR4P said:


> Service told me the battery heater turn on automatically, but it wasn't clear at what temp.


There is no dedicated battery heater for the Model 3 like there is in the S and X. Supposedly the car can use the motor to generate heat, but given that some people are reporting extremely slow supercharging after an overnight cold soak, I don't think there is much heating of the pack occurring.


----------



## LastGas

I had 2018.42.2.1 before. 

2018.48.12.1 fixed a lot of the issues with my charge port.

But Autopilot is a real disappointment. Previously the car would slow down when it approached a sharp curve on a secondary road. Now it just barrels into the curve at full speed, throws up its hands (literally) when it realizes it can't make it, and disengages. This is a major setback for Autopilot.


----------



## sduck

Doesn't sound like something i'd use autopilot for anyway.


----------



## Mike

Dave EV said:


> There is no dedicated battery heater for the Model 3 like there is in the S and X. Supposedly the car can use the motor to generate heat, but given that some people are reporting extremely slow supercharging after an overnight cold soak, I don't think there is much heating of the pack occurring.


One data point re supercharging with a cold battery:

With a couple of "regen reduced" dots, I had a 19% battery capacity uplift in 23 minutes at a max rate of (about) 30 kWhs.

Same trip, 1.5 hours later with a fully warmed up battery, 32% battery capacity uplift in 13 minutes at a max rate of 120 kWhs.


----------



## Kizzy

Mike said:


> One data point re supercharging with a cold battery:
> 
> With a couple of "regen reduced" dots, I had a 19% battery capacity uplift in 23 minutes at a max rate of (about) 30 kWhs.
> 
> Same trip, 1.5 hours later with a fully warmed up battery, 32% battery capacity uplift in 13 minutes at a max rate of 120 kWhs.


You're missing your starting battery capacity (if your percentages are indicating how much energy you gained). Without that information, these rate differences could be attributed to how full your battery is when you started charging.

I believe you mean kW. Kilowatt is the measure of power (rate) and kilowatt hour is the measure of a storage unit (potential energy).


----------



## NR4P

Dave EV said:


> There is no dedicated battery heater for the Model 3 like there is in the S and X. Supposedly the car can use the motor to generate heat, but given that some people are reporting extremely slow supercharging after an overnight cold soak, I don't think there is much heating of the pack occurring.


I am just reiterating what Service told me.
I called and after two cold nights in a row (50s in the garage) I lost 10 miles each night, car was not plugged in.

The said they will remotely check it and call me later.

They called 2 hours later. Said the diagnostics showed the battery heaters were on last two nights and pushed 48.1 to correct it.
Next day I received 48.12
Last night was another night in low 50s, and didn't lose anything.

I am just repeating was was said to me, and my experience. Not professing to be an expert.


----------



## Mike

Kizzy said:


> You're missing your starting battery capacity (if your percentages are indicating how much energy you gained). Without that information, these rate differences could be attributed to how full your battery is when you started charging.
> 
> I believe you mean kW. Kilowatt is the measure of power (rate) and kilowatt hour is the measure of a storage unit (potential energy).


Good catch on all counts.

Yes, my bad regarding the units.

Actually the auto spell correct on this Android tablet often fills kW with kWhs.........that's my story and I'm sticking with it. 

You are correct regarding the need to know about the % state of charge at the start and end of each charging event.

The first charging event (cold battery) started at 44% SOC and ended at 63% with a max power of 30 kW.

The second charging event (operating temperature battery) started at 13% SOC and ended with 45%......maintaining 120 kW of power from start to stop.

So warm battery at 45% SOC had 120 kW of power.

Cold battery at 44% SOC had 30 kW of power.


----------



## Toadmanor

Mike said:


> The second charging event (operating temperature battery) started at 13% SOC and ended with 45%......maintaining 120 kW of power from start to stop.
> 
> So warm battery at 45% SOC had 120 kW of power.
> 
> Cold battery at 44% SOC had 30 kW of power.


So, did the second event start at 13%SOC or 44%SOC?

Confusing information...


----------



## JWardell

I had some strangeness when supercharging today.

When I was ready to leave (it was still charging), I pressed the button on the cord handle and my charging port unlocked and immediately locked again. I tried several times and it kept happening. It would start charging again each time. I went into the car and pressed stop charging on the display but that didn't work. I finally had to basically pull while pressing the button so I could yank it out quicker than it re-latched.

Not sure this issue was due to the supercharger, the cable, or the new software. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## EValuatED

JWardell said:


> I had some strangeness when supercharging today.
> 
> When I was ready to leave (it was still charging), I pressed the button on the cord handle and my charging port unlocked and immediately locked again. I tried several times and it kept happening. It would start charging again each time. I went into the car and pressed stop charging on the display but that didn't work. I finally had to basically pull while pressing the button so I could yank it out quicker than it re-latched.
> 
> Not sure this issue was due to the supercharger, the cable, or the new software. Anyone else have this issue?


Yes, happened to me around Thanksgiving but hasn't happened since.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> I had some strangeness when supercharging today.
> 
> When I was ready to leave (it was still charging), I pressed the button on the cord handle and my charging port unlocked and immediately locked again. I tried several times and it kept happening. It would start charging again each time. I went into the car and pressed stop charging on the display but that didn't work. I finally had to basically pull while pressing the button so I could yank it out quicker than it re-latched.
> 
> Not sure this issue was due to the supercharger, the cable, or the new software. Anyone else have this issue?


I experienced the same on Friday. I had to hold the release button.


----------



## Reliev

Regarding the cold weather the soc Max for me WAS 40-60 kwhr when I went to north Carolina for Thanksgiving. I did some googling and Tesla Bjorn made a video about how to manually warm up the battery by letting the regen work. Basically what I did was did some sportier driving and regeneing until the dots went away. Once I did this I was able to get a full 120 even when it started with a very cold (frost) icon I'm sure there are more elegant and different solutions but this helped greatly on the way down it saved a lot of time.


----------



## Mike

Toadmanor said:


> So, did the second event start at 13%SOC or 44%SOC?
> 
> Confusing information...


From my post in question:



Mike said:


> The second charging event (operating temperature battery) started at 13% SOC and ended with 45%......maintaining 120 kW of power from start to stop.


The second charging event started at 13% SOC.

The take away from the whole exercise: until all those "reduced regen" dots are gone, forget about getting 120 kW uploads from the superchargers.

In my case, I think the dots went to under the "D" (for drive) and that seems to be limiting my supercharger upload rate to 25% of the fully heated battery.


----------



## Long Ranger

Emerald AP said:


> Is anyone else experiencing higher phantom drain rates with 48.12.1? I updated FW versions yesterday night and my phantom drain rate is markedly higher now than on the 42.4 that I was on (I logged a bug report). I have been on the updated BMS bootloader that Tesla service pushed to my car when I took it in, in Sep. It's been genial since (0.15 mph). Today I lost 6 miles in an hour (12+ miles since I parked in the morning), indoor parking structure at work.
> 
> It was 45F outside per the dash readout and the snowflake icon was on in the evening, so I assume some juice went towards preconditioning the battery, but still felt my drain rate was a bit high. Anyone's situation similar with 48.12.1?


I'm not seeing any extra phantom drain under 48.12.1. I was parked in an outdoor airport parking lot for the past 5 1/2 days (135.5 hours) and range dropped by 24 miles (220 to 196). Loss of 4.25 miles per day (.177 mi/hr).

Average temperature was about 41 or 42F with minimal temperature swings each day.


----------



## Emerald AP

Long Ranger said:


> I'm not seeing any extra phantom drain under 48.12.1. I was parked in an outdoor airport parking lot for the past 5 1/2 days (135.5 hours) and range dropped by 24 miles (220 to 196). Loss of 4.25 miles per day (.177 mi/hr).
> 
> Average temperature was about 41 or 42F with minimal temperature swings each day.


Thanks for checking in. Yes, I am not seeing any large vampire drain on 48.12.1 either. It was likely a coincidence that the temperate dropped to 42F inside the covered parking structure where the car was parked the night after I received the fw update. I lost 17 miles that night over 3 hours, 6 miles of which over the 20 minutes where my wife woke the car up twice/thrice to see if I'd left work yet (go figure!).

I've been at ~5 miles loss per day since, but the temperature hasn't dropped that low since then.


----------



## tivoboy

I hadn't received any updates in many weeks, since 42.2 a WHILE ago. But, when coming home from a trip via the Kettleman supercharger, when connected to the Tesla WIFI at the SC (it connected automatically, i didn't do anything) just prior to leaving the "new software available" notification occurred. I installed once I got home though. ;-)


----------



## GDN

tivoboy said:


> I hadn't received any updates in many weeks, since 42.2 a WHILE ago. But, when coming home from a trip via the Kettleman supercharger, when connected to the Tesla WIFI at the SC (it connected automatically, i didn't do anything) just prior to leaving the "new software available" notification occurred. I installed once I got home though. ;-)


It's no guarantee, but I'm still a believer that connecting to Service Center Wifi can have some luck in an update. I'll likely never drive through Kettleman being in TX, but nice to know they have Tesla Wifi- and your car connected to it as well? Maybe it has the same special mojo then.


----------



## kort677

GDN said:


> It's no guarantee, but I'm still a believer that connecting to Service Center Wifi can have some luck in an update. I'll likely never drive through Kettleman being in TX, but nice to know they have Tesla Wifi- and your car connected to it as well? Maybe it has the same special mojo then.


many people believe in santa claus as well. the point is that while a service center can "induce" an update there is no secret sauce in their wifi signal


----------



## GDN

kort677 said:


> many people believe in santa claus as well. the point is that while a service center can "induce" an update there is no secret sauce in their wifi signal


What ? He didn't stop at your house this year?


----------



## kort677

GDN said:


> What ? He didn't stop at your house this year?


he and the tooth fairy fought over the cookies


----------



## BW984

Does anyone else feel as though Autopilot is swimming in the lane when it's straight a bit more with this firmware version than the previous? I feel as though lane change has gotten notably better/smoother but occasionally it feels like the car is ping ponging back and forth more than it used to when there are no curves and you aren't changing lanes. It doesn't do this all the time and it's not blatantly bad.


----------



## GDN

BW984 said:


> Does anyone else feel as though Autopilot is swimming in the lane when it's straight a bit more with this firmware version than the previous? I feel as though lane change has gotten notably better/smoother but occasionally it feels like the car is ping ponging back and forth more than it used to when there are no curves and you aren't changing lanes. It doesn't do this all the time and it's not blatantly bad.


I've noticed it seems since v9 that is moves more than it used to. As you say it isn't much, but you can feel it in the car and the steering wheel, it wants to hunt back and forth when it truly shouldn't need to.


----------



## tivoboy

One thing that is clear about this build already. It takes 4-5 times as long to get the app to connect to the car or for the car to wake up than with 42.2. It’s nearly useless in that regard.


----------



## tencate

JWardell said:


> display but that didn't work. I finally had to basically pull while pressing the button so I could yank it out quicker than it re-latched.
> 
> Not sure this issue was due to the supercharger, the cable, or the new software. Anyone else have this issue?


Same here, twice since the latest update.


----------



## MikeeTesla3

Joe Grande said:


> Took delivery on August 27th, loved the car but hated the service. I'm still running 2018.44.2. Every update I've received I've had to go to the service center or have them "Push" it to my Model 3. My Model 3 is parked in my condo parking garage which is 1 concrete floor below the ground, but next to an outside concrete wall. I can "view" my car anytime and anyplace I want from the app on my iPhone, so it's connected to the LTE network. I've connect it to my WiFi network for two days and no updates. I just don't know what the problem is with getting updates, and my local service center doesn't have an answer either. Any suggestions other than making a trip to the service center to have them puss the updates? Thanks...


I've had software update issues myself. After having the screen continue to freeze up and restart everyday, i took the car to the service center and they told me that it appeared that an update installed "on top" of itself and that it was "confusing the car". They acted like they fixed it so I left thinking I had the latest firmware 2018.48 (I was on 44). When I got home and looked, I realized it was the same software I arrived with. I ended up emailing them the next day and asked them to please push the latest update. They said my account "has the latest update but it says there's a Wi-Fi delay so I needed to make sure I was connected to a strong connection." I appear to be. I have 3-4 bars in the car and music streams fine as well as the web browser. It took them 4 days to respond to my email so I really have no idea what's going on.


----------



## euphonius

We're still having issues with our touchscreen not waking, and not responding to the reboot method of long-pressing the scroll wheels. This was supposed to have been addressed in the 42 and 46 updates, but I'm told by Tesla there's a 52 update in the works, and this touchscreen issue continues as a focus of programmer attention. The service tech I spoke with said that each firmware update attempts to deal with known issues, but also potentially introduces new ones as they add functionality. I'd be right vexed if the fart, Mars and fireplace crap were the cause. The update is due out in coming days, I'm told. Week 52 only has two more days...


----------



## gary in NY

I am no longer receiving "Charging Completed" notifications on my iPhone after the 48.12 update. The app is also updated to 3.8.0, and notifications are on.


----------



## Diamond.g

gary in NY said:


> I am no longer receiving "Charging Completed" notifications on my iPhone after the 48.12 update. The app is also updated to 3.8.0, and notifications are on.


Same. Was wondering if it was just me, lol


----------



## littlD

JWardell said:


> I had some strangeness when supercharging today.
> 
> When I was ready to leave (it was still charging), I pressed the button on the cord handle and my charging port unlocked and immediately locked again. I tried several times and it kept happening. It would start charging again each time. I went into the car and pressed stop charging on the display but that didn't work. I finally had to basically pull while pressing the button so I could yank it out quicker than it re-latched.
> 
> Not sure this issue was due to the supercharger, the cable, or the new software. Anyone else have this issue?


That's been happening to me off and on since several updates ago (sorry, don't remember the specific version when it started)


----------



## SalisburySam

gary in NY said:


> I am no longer receiving "Charging Completed" notifications on my iPhone after the 48.12 update. The app is also updated to 3.8.0, and notifications are on.


Just updated to 48.12.1 and I do get notifications of charging complete on my iPhone with 3.8.0. Can't explain why you're not but I'd try rebooting the vehicle and the phone first.


----------



## gary in NY

SalisburySam said:


> Just updated to 48.12.1 and I do get notifications of charging complete on my iPhone with 3.8.0. Can't explain why you're not but I'd try rebooting the vehicle and the phone first.


That's good to hear. I have not rebooted the car for quite some time. I also noticed that I can't pull up the owner's manual. I get the table of contents, but that's it, no detail


----------

